# Black library e-books



## usafmtech (Nov 9, 2009)

quick question. will BL e-books work on a Kindle? since i got my kindle its getting harder for me to actually leave my house to buy a book, and there are a few BL books i want to download but dont want to waste money if they arent compatible. thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Getting-Started/FAQ-Digital-products.html

For more information do a forum search 'kindle'.


----------



## usafmtech (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweet! thanks for the link.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, as I understand it, BL sells products in both .epub and .mobi, so whichever your Kindle is, they should have a match...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

.mobi is kindle. Get Calibre, your best friend.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> .mobi is kindle. Get Calibre, your best friend.


what the fook is _calibre_?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> what the fook is _calibre_?


2nd! sounds mexican!


----------

